# Webcomic Character Studies



## Candra H

Been working on a webcomic for a while and thought I would post a few studies of the main character, show the progression of my ideas.

All comments welcome, and cheers in advance for looking.


----------



## Gumby

Oooh, I like those, Candra. Very nice and a lot of character feel to them.


----------



## Leyline

Killer! If you need a fill in writer, and have a 'bible', I'd be more than happy to pitch in.


----------



## Foxee

Hey, Candrah, I hadn't seen the third one down before...very nice. You've had my comments about these before just keep up the good work!


----------



## Candra H

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.

Leyline, noted, and will keep you in mind for sure. This kind of art and writing thing is new to me so a talented writer to help lessen the pressure might be just the thing.

Foxee, thanks, and hopefully third time is lucky. I think I've finally got the character figured out, now all I need to do is make the art work...


----------



## vangoghsear

Good illustrations.  How long did they take you?


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Wow, those are magnificent pictures! :thumbl:


----------



## Candra H

Thanks, Fuhrer.



vangoghsear said:


> Good illustrations. How long did they take you?


 
And thanks, Vangogh... I need to shorten how I type your username. The complete version is exhausting. Van might work.

Anyway, each picture was different because of the medium, but the inked landscape probably took longest because I had to figure out all the perspective in the city along with the figure. I cant remember exactly but maybe a couple of hours all told for the line drawings and about six hours for the inked ones? I tend to start a picture and complete it in stages by working on other things inbetween so I can come back to it with a fresh outlook. It helps me see what needs fixing or isnt working.

Not sure if I just rambled there but I hope it makes sense and answers your question.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

I was wondering if you'd let me borrow a digital copy of the painting? I would love to render that image, add some highlights, colors, effects. I hope you don't mind, but the pictures just ignited my creativity cells.


----------



## Candra H

Hum, not sure about that, Fuhrer. I'm chuffed that my work has inspired you but I don't like the idea of others taking it and meddling with it. That said, I cant really stop people doing so because it's been posted on the internet, and thanks for asking because you could just have taken it. I dunno. Do what you want. But personally, I'd rather hear about how you were inspired to create an image of your own, and maybe see it posted in here for feedback?


----------



## Sigg

very cool, the cityscape one makes me think post-apocalyptic retro-futuristic, which just so happens to be my favorite setting ever.  When does the web comic come out?  I'm already a tentative fan if the story is as cool as the art implies.


----------



## Candra H

Wow, thanks, Sigg!

And now the pressure is on. Well, not really, but I've no idea when the comic will appear. I'm still working on panel layouts and havent even got near thinking about speech bubble placement or dialogue yet. But, when it is ready, finally, and hopefully before the end of the world, I'll post adverts everywhere for it! Gotta get my name out there somehow, ya know?


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Candra H said:


> Hum, not sure about that, Fuhrer. I'm chuffed that my work has inspired you but I don't like the idea of others taking it and meddling with it. That said, I cant really stop people doing so because it's been posted on the internet, and thanks for asking because you could just have taken it. I dunno. Do what you want. But personally, I'd rather hear about how you were inspired to create an image of your own, and maybe see it posted in here for feedback?


 
I understand. Come to think of it, your advice makes more sense. Thanks, anyway, Candra! Looking forward to the webcomic! :thumbl:

Oh, and have you acquainted yourself with our resident comic writer Johann yet? He's the writer of the XD Graphic Novel series.


----------



## Candra H

Thats cool, Fuhrer. Thanks for not taking offense at my words. You've no idea how sensitive people on the internet can be...

And yeah, I met Darknite Johanne once or twice before I left last time and remember his graphic novel well. Loved the artwork and the premise, and if I remember right, didn't he get a publisher for it? Be cool to see him around here again so I can pick his brain about things.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ I forgot, you were already a member here. Sorry 'bout that. 

Yep, he already got himself a publisher for it and will have the copies storm the newsstands next year.


----------



## Somnium Shadow

You are very talented, I really like your character and the scenery in the first picture is fantastic.


----------



## Candra H

Thanks, Somnium Shadow! It's interesting to hear other people praise my art because I spend so much time up close and personal with it, trying to learn and develop it, that I mostly just see the flaws. Definitely a good thing to get some objective outside opinions on it occasionally.


----------

